# roth x sanderianum x sanderianum



## troy (Aug 20, 2017)

Ever see this cross produce a red pigmented petal?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2017)

have you got a photo?


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2017)

A guy on ebay sold a so called pey x sanderianum with straight purple petals with some spotting at the shoulders, for 212.00, I have never seen a pey, sanderianum, roth or any hybrids between the 2 with straight purple petals, I told him it was misslabeled, it was a michael koopowitz, he didn't say anything


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2017)

do you have a link?
if 'purple' it probably has lowii in it.


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2017)

Exactly!! No link it sold already, just sold an hour ago


----------



## h_mossy (Aug 25, 2017)

Maybe it has some 'photoshop' in it? (I just don't know it I trust those ebay'ers)


----------

